# Tollerton Rally



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi folks,


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

looks nice, count us in provisionally (might be honeymooning in scotland at the time  )


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_might be honeymooning in scotland at the time _ - will she not make her mind up :lol: a simply yes will do.

SOunds like a good weekend Dave

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I forgot to mention that the Village store sells home made jams, preserves honey and cakes  and has been voted village store of the year!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good venue Dave.

Will see about trying to get off work.

Johnny F


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnny, Toni & Mark, hope you can all make it  

Mandy & Dave


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Please count me in on this weekend, just work up the road from there at Linton on Ouse so should be able to find the place. 
Norman


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=171

Add your name to the list Norman, looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If anyone's up for it perhaps we could arrange a 'knock up' fishing match one morning?


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Tollerton Park*

Hi there. Please confirm us as attendees. Its York - one of our favourite areas. We look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Please count me in on this weekend, just work up the road from there at Linton on Ouse so should be able to find the place.
> Norman


Aahhh the penny has dropped re: your username :lol: :wink:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Could have been Nimrod, Hunter, Gnat, Comet, JP, Jaguar, Hawk but the last one is definitely Tucano. :roll: 
Norman


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Don't half make a racket!! 8O Shatters the peace and quiet when fishing the pond at Thorpe Underwood,.. great to see them swooping in though :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

After rejigging our arrangements for August we're able to join the merry throng @ Tollerton over the bink (certainly not bonk) holiday.

We're looking forward to it already :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

We will get to one some day, in Ireland August Bank Holiday

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

TUCANO said:


> Could have been Nimrod, Hunter, Gnat, Comet, JP, Jaguar, Hawk but the last one is definitely Tucano. :roll:
> Norman


Good afternoon Norman, I hope you're well.

I've just seen a Tucano come over our village with its wheels down, normally they're well tucked away. It was going much slower than normal and did a 180 degree turn and headed back in the Linton direction. I hope all was OK.

Andy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, quick update, there will be a fete taking place on the Bank Holiday Sunday at the lower half of the rally field, and we are all welcome to attend! 

for your perusal, I've also uploaded a few photos of the rally field and amenities.









Entrance to rally field at the side of the Pub









Fishing Lake

Regards Dave









Rally Field (White Horse in distance)









BBQ House


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've just discovered that this fits in nicely with my plans, so the bad news is that Charlie will be there causing chaos :lol:. I'll be there too, but I'm much quieter and well behaved 8).


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Look forward to meeting you again John,..and Charlie of course


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

m&d 
im on the list sorry, for not doing it earlier been out of the country 8) 
but looking forward to it..
alan

ps. the kitchen is nearly finished.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan, I heard you and Ann have been enjoying the sunshine in Tenerife, I hope you brought some good weather back with you, we certainly need it :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Dave, Are people booking the chinese restaurant for a meal because if so I would like to be included.
Norman


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Norm, not too sure on who's doing what and on which night? Booking is advised, so until we have some idea of numbers attending the rally and how many of those wish to visit the restaurant I don't know, we will probably book for Sat evening you're welcome to join us.

Regards MnD


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Dave,
If you are booking a meal for the Saturday night please include me, that way I will feel obliged to turn up because at present I am a little apprehensive about doing things alone and could decide to stay away. 
Many thanks,
Norman


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Norman,

You're coming even if I have to tow the Apache from Selby to Tollerton, unless of course you've sold it by then. Even if you have I'm sure there'll be a spare bunk in somebody's van. 

Andy


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Still haven't got it back from RB,
Do I care,
Norman


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks and sounds great. Just registered our interest - looking forward to seeing you there.

Pat


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

And you too Pat  

MnD


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nice to see your names down Ed & Pat  looking forward to meeting up again, and sharing your France experiences  

Still plenty of room for anyone else who would like a cheap August Bank holiday break, can all attendees who have not yet confirmed, please do at your earliest :wink: 

Regards MnD


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> can all attendees who have not yet confirmed, please do at your earliest :wink:


I'll almost certainly be there, but can't say definitely for a while. It fills in a weekend between something I've got on in Berkshire at the beginning of August, and something in West Yorkshire at the beginning of September, but I haven't thought what else to fill the time in between with yet.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We should be able to make it, But I am wating to see if we get back from France in one bit.
 

Richard...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We SHALL be there!

But whether in Hymler, Horizons or Yaris I'm not sure :? 

SDA & Mrs SDA


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Tollerton*

Greetings,

Possibility Dave, but we cannot commit at the moment due to pending work on 'van and other commitments.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hope to see you there Peter, along with the new 'van  

MnD


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

*Tollerton Park August Bank Holiday*

Just put my name on the list.
Not been on a rally before so looking forward to it and meeting you all, see you soon.

Rolling
(Peter & Ali)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete & Ali, you will be made most welcome,  looking forward to meeting you both!

Regards MnD


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tollerton rally*

Just returned from our first rally at Cleethorpes which we really enjoyed so booked this one as soon as I got back.

Hope weather will be as good and people as friendly. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Craigy, Glad to hear you enjoyed Snelly's bash!  Looking forward to meeting up soon!  

Regards MnD


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Tollerton rally*



craigy said:


> Just returned from our first rally at Cleethorpes which we really enjoyed so booked this one as soon as I got back.
> 
> Hope weather will be as good and people as friendly. Looking forward to meeting you all.


Same here, enjoyed Cleethorpes so we will attend this one.
We will be doing 2 weeks around Cornwall, Devon, Bristol, Wales and hopefully end up at Tollerton to finish off.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Tollerton rally*



Jezport said:


> craigy said:
> 
> 
> > Just returned from our first rally at Cleethorpes which we really enjoyed so booked this one as soon as I got back.
> ...


We may see you on the road Jezport. :lol:

We're off in a week to Leominster, Exeter, Salisbury, Hereford, Builth Wells and then home for a few days before going on to Tollerton.

Our paths might cross.

SDA


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jezport, hopefully the weather will stay long enough for you to finish off your tour at Tollerton,..look forward to meeting up!  

MnD


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Tollerton*

Greetings,

Dave, we are not going to be able to make it to Tollerton I am afraid, I was hoping to change some hospital appointments to allow us to go but unable to.

But, look forward to seeing you at a future event!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pete thanks for letting me know, absolutely no doubt whatsoever we will meet up again :wink: 
Hope all goes OK with the appointments, you know where we are should things alter..take care :wink: 

Dave


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi mandy and Dave. 
Put the missus and me down, not far for us to cabby.Would love to have a knock up on the lake one morning Dave,
Looking forward to meeting you at Southport
tanky


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thank God for that, I was hoping you would join us  
See ya at S/port :lol: :lol:

p.s You have to put your own name down,

HERE


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy&Dave,
Due to a change of plan we will not be able to attend the Tollerton Rally.
Would you take our names off the list.We hope you all have a great time and look forward to meeting up again in the future.

Regards Terry.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry, not a problem, will catch up at some other venue :wink: 

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Dave, We have just booked our place on the rally hope the weather is as nice as it is here in France at the moment, looking forward to it, even though it's nearly 10 'o' clock in France and had a few beers.

Thanks Richard...
p.s: Thanks again for the CD it was a life saver in Calias.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No problem mate, glad to be of service, we had great weather in Southport for the rally there, not too clever here at the moment, things will improve hopefully.
I'm relying on the Whistlin' ***** to do a poodle dance for some sunshine 8) 

All will be explained! :lol: :lol: 

See ya soon.. MnD


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

MandyandDave,
Can I pay a visit to Tollerton even though I will be motorhomeless by then. As I work at Linton on Ouse I had intended to be at the rally straight from work on the Friday, is it okay to pitch up in my Punto for a couple of hours instead.
Hope to see you all then, regards,
Norman


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No problem Norm, see you on the Friday!   

MnD


----------



## 114746 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Mandy and Dave,

We reserved a space at Tollerton Park about 3 weeks ago but as of yet cannot confirm as we haven't had an e mail asking us to do that. 

We will definitely be there - It is our first rally and are really looking forward to meeting everyone, we are newcomers to motorhoming so its all very exciting!! Always had caravans!

Best Wishes, Sue and Rob (Fileyfilley)


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sue & Rob, i have just confirmed your attendance for Tollerton Rally, look forward to meeting you both.

Bob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just had a look at the 10 day forecast on the 'Weather Channel' Partly cloudy with Sunshine and warm temps, only a very small chance of rain, fingers crossed for some decent Bank Holiday weather  

Regards MnD


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> fingers crossed for some decent Bank Holiday weather Very Happy
> 
> Regards MnD Smile


It had better be dry Dave, we go from there to N.Ireland and its truly like a bog there at the moment 

Bob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The field is rock hard Bob, and will hold up to all mother nature throws at it! should fair up nicely over the coming week :wink: 

Dave


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

We just been out with our friends and guess what they got themselves a nice big huge MH, so we've booked to come and they're coming to.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That's great news Zoe, are your pals Dicktracy100 who are down to come along?

We have some great raffle prizes if you would like to volunteer, a litttle practice before the big event :lol: :lol: 

MnD


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes it is Dicktracy, it will be there first trip out, so they're exited. I'm not sure if it will be friday evening or saturday, when we get there.

The raffle, go on then, do you want me to bring tickets. are you doing it Saturday night?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We've got the tickets and some football cards, sort it out when we see you :wink:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Okey dokey

OOOOOOOO I'm all exited again now!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

And so you should be! :lol: :lol: 


OK.. still plenty of space should anyone wish to come along, if you need help with directions send a PM for mobile contact numbers, the post code for your Sat Nav is YO61 1RD Station road Tollerton.
Keep an eye out for the MHF RALLY Signs dotted around the location, they should help you to find us easier, if using the Aldwark Toll Bridge the current fee is 80p if over 3.5 tonne (it is a shorter route :wink: )

We have a quiz and a raffle organised with excellent prizes, all proceeds will go to Cancer charities.We will hold a fishing competition probably Sunday a.m. The village will be holding it's annual fete on the Sunday pm, all welcome.. Use of the sites showers and other facilities are free, and at your disposal, BBQ's allowed but no camp fires please.

Fire points will be clearly marked and your attention is drawn to them on arrival, fresh water available on the field, if I've missed anything or you have a query... shout up! :lol: 

Regards MnD


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Dandy & Mave,

The SDA's have just landed from 16 days sloshing around the country in an MHFless state.

Got a couple of questions about Tollerton, apologies if they've already been dealt with elsewhere.

When's the earliest we can arrive?

Are there any party bookings for Chineseor should we book independently?

Andy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back Mr & Mrs SDA :lol: Earliest is 6pm Thurs,I've not booked the Chinese for huge party, it only has 50 covers, but I would imagine Saturday eve would suit most, they have two sittings, 7:00pm and 9:00pm book a table to suit  

Dave


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*tollerton*

Put our names down for Sat onwards, weather must break by then!

gdleeds

Graham & Fiona


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham, add your name here, we will take care of the rest! Looking forward to meeting you..


Regards MnD


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-York-UKXX0162


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Good company, good area and good weather, what else can we ask for?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Dave I much prefere the weather on your link than this one BBC WEATHER 

Just as well the BBC are normally wrong 

Richard & Gill ... looking foward to a weekend sunbathing 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Metcheck's even better http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=York&day=5
23 degrees on Sunday - that's more like it.

Andy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Shorts *and* Wellies,... proper weather :lol: :lol:

Mandy checked in with site owner today, he told her that a site has had to cancel all bookings elsewhere in the York area due to flooding, and 500 vans in total are having to look for somewhere else to stay this bank Holiday!

Ours is OK though and still forging ahead! 

MnD


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dave, could you please keep me advised on the state of the rally as i have a friend (new member) coming who is in a wheelchair, they have just rung me concerned with the weather conditions and were going to cancel but i have told them all is OK :roll: 

Cheers 

Bob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

All looking good up to date Bob, if you wish I will phone you Thursday Afternoon with a ground report, although the site owner says it's absolutely fine  
The forecast is good too, so all the elements are in place for a good 'un :wink: 

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dave, i think all will be well as you say and i will phone the site Thurs. lunch time as we will be arriving after 18.00hrs so we will be on the road.

As you say the weather conditions are said to be improving so looking forward to a cracker :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No problems Bob, I have your mobile No. anyhoos! :wink:


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Filled in the form hopfully correctly. We were going to the Northern Centres Rally but that has been cancelled.  I was a bit down  but when Whistlinggypsy suggested :roll: this I thought brilliant.   
It sounds great and I am really looking forward to it, and seeing some of the characters who contribute to this site.
Got my wellies and my cricket stumps look out Tollerton here I come.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Neil, hope Dave does not mind but i just confirmed your place, so now you HAVE to come :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

More the merrier!  

Thanks for the updates Jac


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello Mandyand Dave

Just added my name to the list, hope the weather is good, as well as the company.

Pat


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pat, look forward to meeting you  

MnD


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

are you going to practising any of that reflexology Pat? :wink:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoe you have sharp eyes, we will have to see, look forward to meeting you. We hope to be there about tea time on Friday, but its a long way for us to travel.

Do you know what time the quiz starts, also is it worth booking chinese, if so what sitting 7pm or 9pm.

It will great to meet you all

Pat


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

It will be nice to meet you.
I won't be there until Saturday Pat so I'm not sure about chinese or the quiz, I'm sure Dave will be along soon, I think I'm doing a little raffle on Saturday night! and I think theres a little fishing on Sunday. 
Where are ya Dave!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Right here!  We will hand you the quiz sheet when you arrive at the gate and the winner announced on Sunday, Fishing Competition on the Sunday morning, Village Fete on Sunday afternoon Re: Chinese meal, well we can't fit everyone in at the same time on Saturday unfortunately, but I'm sure some wil be eating Fri or Sat and Sunday evenings, we're dining Sunday when our Son comes across to join us, however no doubt we will call in to the pub at some time on Saturday night.
Zoe will be coming around with raffle tickets and football cards during the course of the rally, the proceeds of which are going to Cancer Charities.

If you do have a preference as to which night and time you wish to eat in the Restaurant, then please ring and book a table first.


Canton Station Inn Tel: 01347 838897

Dave


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*tollaton park rally*

hi,

is there still room to come,because we could be there sunday afternoon,is that alright,and if it is,do we leave monday or tuesday, hope there is room.

thanks,mags


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Come along Sunday if you wish, rally closes on Mon evening


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*tollarton rally*

thanks,
i,ve filled in the form,so if you could please confirm us for sunday,really looking forward to it, we have family etc over the weekend,but as soon as they go,we,re off........ maybe only one night, but better than no nights.

mags


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Well thats it I'm about to go home and then leave for Tollerton and the rain is hissing down typical :evil: :evil: 

After a quick visit to Tesco at York expect to be with you about 7:30pm

Bob & Sandy


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't wait to meet you Bob!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi we are here on site, with half a dozen other vans, it's a bit soft in places but drying out beautifully, sat here looking at a lovely sunset over the White horse at Kilburn. see you all tomorrow!  

p.s. The Whistling ***** has found himself some leccy, I don't know where he got it from but the trains have just stopped running? :roll: :wink: 

MnD


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi we are here on site, with half a dozen other vans, it's a bit soft in places but drying out beautifully, sat here looking at a lovely sunset over the White horse at Kilburn. see you all tomorrow!
> 
> p.s. The Whistling ***** has found himself some leccy, I don't know where he got it from but the trains have just stopped running? :roll: :wink:
> 
> MnD


We're not into another Flamborough civil engineering weekend with the mini windmill again are we?

BTW are there any body shop technicians on site? Mrs SDA modified the Tranny rear lifthatch door during our holiday and I think it needs some chin stroking, teeth sucking and sharp intakes of breath.

BTW2 the pub wouldn't happen to sell toilet blue only we've just run out?

See you all tomorrow.

SDA


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have a word with Andy (site owner) when you arrive, he may have some..
see ya tomorrow


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Mandyanddave,
I was about to decide not to attend as I waved goodbye to my van only four hours ago and I am just about over a dose of flu. However, a message from Orange changed my mind so I will put in an appearance sometime Saturday if that is okay with you.
Norman


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Look forward to it Norman, see you Saturday


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> p.s. The Whistling ***** has found himself some leccy


They had to untangle my hookup cable for me to get it 



MandyandDave said:


> I don't know where he got it from but the trains have just stopped running? :roll: :wink:


It can't be from there as one just went past


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have a great weekend all you lucky people.

Hope the sun shines and the beer is cold.

Johnny F


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I whats the weather like up there, also has anyone had any problems on the A1 near Leeds as the festival is on, may go up the A19 instead, get there when we can
Pat


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

See you all this afternoon if Richard ever gets finished work...

Waiting patiently, van all packed, dog ready to go.

Hope the weather is fine.

Gill


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Just done a quicky into Harrogate and got Blue at an extortionate price from Haflords.

Gradually packing van but can't depart 'til Mrs SDA arrives and packs her half.

Looks like a late afo' arrival, please save a dry one for us.

SDA


----------



## 115854 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

Is there still avialability for the rally this weekend ?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello Peacocks, I know that there is plenty of space up there and a fellow sea owner will be made very welcome
come and join us

Zoe


----------



## 115854 (Aug 22, 2008)

We are relatively new to motorhoming - we have 2 dogs is it ok for them also ???


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

yes mate theres plenty of dogs coming


----------



## 115854 (Aug 22, 2008)

Do we need to see someone / ask for someone on arrival ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave are in charge of this rally they will catch you on arrival :lol: please add your name to the rally list if you are attending on the home page


Jacquie


----------



## 115854 (Aug 22, 2008)

I think I have registered.......


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes you are now listed on the rally  

Might I point out you only have 1 free post left now maybe you would like to subscribe now and get all the benefit's of the site.


Jacquie


----------



## 115854 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks - have now subscribed ....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thepeacocks said:


> Thanks - have now subscribed ....


Well done look forward to seeing you at lots of our rallies soon 

Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats it then Peacocks, go and get yourselves ready, they say its going to be a nice weekend up there, so don't forget ya shorts 8O 
See you tomorrow


----------



## 115854 (Aug 22, 2008)

c u 2morrow then ......


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Is it to late for us to be able to come as we now have time off from work can you tell me when you have to leave Mon or Tues thanks 
Trish


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello Trish, If you can stick your name on the rally list that would be great. If not tell me and I'll do it for you.
The rally ends on Monday evening, Dave is already up there so he will meet you on the gate!


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Thanks for the reply can you tell me how late you can arrive its about 2 1\2 hrs from us not sure how fast we can pack at speed and to go tonight, bet the traffic will be manic tonight 
Trish


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

BEEGEE said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply can you tell me how late you can arrive its about 2 1\2 hrs from us not sure how fast we can pack at speed and to go tonight, bet the traffic will be manic tonight
> Trish


Hi Trish

I should think you would be ok up until about 10 ish I can let you have Dave's mobile number if you pm me

Jacquie


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for that but as its getting late and we are worried that the M1 will be manic tonight and makle us late getting there, we will get up early (and i dont do mornings ) and chase up there tommorow , as this is our first Rally we are looking forward to meeting every one
Trish


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry Trish went to asda to get my wine  
See you there tomorrow 
yipee


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Guys, Gals,
Hope you are having a great time there. I am too ill to leave the house so hopefully I can meet up with you all another time, regards.
Norman


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just back from a day out visiting the folks on the rally. A very good turn out and a full evenings entertainment ahead. We would have loved to have stopped but work forced us home.

Hope the weather for the rest of the rally is as good as it was today.

See you all soon.

Johnny F


----------

